# Maple and walnut jewellery box



## Hornbeam (5 Mar 2019)

There have been a couple of questions about making jewellery boxes so I thought I would post a couple of photos of this which I made over the week end.
The box is made from 9mm birch ply for the sides and 6mm for the top and base. Overall size is 200mm X 200mm X 65mm 
The sides were cut and mitred on the table saw and I then cut a 4mm groove on teh router table for reinforcing/location splines in the mitres.
I then cut the sides in half to produce the top and bottom of teh box and glued the walnut edging on for the join area. Rebates were then cut in the sides pieces for the top and bottom
I then glued up the sides in 1 go in a jig so that the top and bottom are exactly the same square.
I then veneered the sides making sure that the grain pattern followed through from the top to the bottom on each side. I veneered the top and bottom on both sides and set into the precut rebates.
Once everything was dry I cut 4mm X 4mm rebates on teh vertical corners and around teh top and fitted walnut corners. The base is a 12mm X 4mm walnut planted on do it also provides a slightly raised plinth.
The inside tray is made from 4mm thick walnut with simple mitred corners and 2mm deep housing joints cut on the router table.
Finish is acrylic with wax on top


----------

